# name thingy



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 5, 2004)

http://www.thequarter.org/Media/VikingName.php

Find your Viking name!

me, I'm...

_Otkatla Strongwulf _​_(Well, actually, that wouldn't really be your name -- since you're female, your name would be something like "Otkatla Björnsdottir". But this is the twenty-first century, and you want to be known for who you are, not for who your father was, right? Right.)_

_*Your Viking Personality: *You're a fearsome Viking, but you aren't completely uncivilized. The other Vikings make fun of you for that. You have a thirst for battle, and tend to strike first and think later. You might be able to hold your own on the battlefield, but you're no "berserker". _

_A long sea voyage aboard a Viking longboat would be difficult for you, but you might be able to manage it. You possess some skills which other Vikings respect, though in your case their respect is tinged with fear. _

_You have a fairly pragmatic attitude towards life, and tend not to expend effort in areas where it would be wasted. You sometimes come off as a bit of a snob. Vikings are not snobbish people -- they either like you, or they kill you. Try to be more like a Viking. _


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 5, 2004)

Jósurr Stronghound

Weird.


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 5, 2004)

I am Dufniall Stronghand !​​​​


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 5, 2004)

http://www.fidius.org/quiz/pirate.php

Here's the other one I've got....

Bloody (or Mad) Charity Bonney


----------



## Fight with attitude (Aug 5, 2004)

I'm Dufniall Ironhound.

*Your Viking Personality: *You're a fearsome Viking, but you aren't completely uncivilized. The other Vikings make fun of you for that. You are strong and tireless, frequently shouldering burdens that would tire lesser men. You're not a "berserker", but you're among the toughest _sane_ Vikings around. 

You might grumble a bit at the lack of amenities on board a Viking longboat, but you can handle it. Vikings make fun of you all the time. Not always behind your back, either. 

You have a fairly pragmatic attitude towards life, and tend not to expend effort in areas where it would be wasted. You sometimes come off as a bit of a snob. Vikings are not snobbish people -- they either like you, or they kill you. Try to be more like a Viking.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 5, 2004)

Dufniall, meet Dufniall.... ummm....


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 5, 2004)

Signý Elkgrabber
(Well, actually, that wouldn't really be your name -- since you're female, your name would be something like "Signý Björnsdottir". But this is the twenty-first century, and you want to be known for who you are, not for who your father was, right? Right.)

Your Viking Personality: You're a fearsome Viking, but you aren't completely uncivilized. The other Vikings make fun of you for that. You are strong and tireless, frequently shouldering burdens that would tire lesser women. You're not a "berserker", but you're among the toughest sane Vikings around.

You might grumble a bit at the lack of amenities on board a Viking longboat, but you can handle it. Other Vikings would consider you "one of the guys" if you were a guy. (But even though you're a woman, they still think you're all right.) What no facilities? I'll have to bring my portapotty.

You have a fairly pragmatic attitude towards life, and tend not to expend effort in areas where it would be wasted. Other Vikings would be calling you "tree-hugging hippie peacenik" if the phrase had been invented.

Yah, you betcha, I'm a tree hugger, used to be somewhat hippie. I showed up as a green dragon in the other one but didn't save it.  TW


----------



## Chronuss (Aug 5, 2004)

....Kaðall the Fearsome..


----------



## Mark Weiser (Aug 5, 2004)

*Már Wargoat* ​*Your Viking Personality: *You're a fearsome Viking, but you aren't completely uncivilized. The other Vikings make fun of you for that. You have a thirst for battle, and tend to strike first and think later. As a Viking, you're one of the "berserkers", and rush into battle with no clothes on. If the sight of you naked isn't enough to disable the enemy, your sword certainly will be. 

You might grumble a bit at the lack of amenities on board a Viking longboat, but you can handle it. Vikings make fun of you all the time. Not always behind your back, either. 

You have a fairly pragmatic attitude towards life, and tend not to expend effort in areas where it would be wasted. You sometimes come off as a bit of a snob. Vikings are not snobbish people -- they either like you, or they kill you. Try to be more like a Viking. 

LOL! I love it 

Sincerely,
Mark E. Weiser


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 5, 2004)

WARGOAT?  I hereby dub you Wargoat the Naked.  That is just fabulous.


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 5, 2004)

Did anybody notice that our viking "personalities" seem to be the SAME??...at least the ones pasted.  TW


----------



## michaeledward (Aug 5, 2004)

Nikulás Oakenhorse​*Your Viking Personality: *You're a fearsome Viking, but you aren't completely uncivilized. The other Vikings make fun of you for that. You have a thirst for battle -- unfortunately, you're not terribly good at it. You probably know which end of a sword to hold, but you're not a fearsome fighter by any stretch of the imagination. 

You can handle long sea voyages easily, despite the lack of amenities. Other Vikings consider you "one of the guys". 

People who've known you for a while don't always trust your word. You sometimes come off as a bit of a snob. Vikings are not snobbish people -- they either like you, or they kill you. Try to be more like a Viking.


----------



## Mark Weiser (Aug 5, 2004)

I see that Psychological Warfare is not lost on the Vikings lol. By the way do not show all your weapons at once lol.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 5, 2004)

*Rauðúlfr Quickheart *  :viking1: 
Your Viking Personality: You're a fearsome Viking, but you aren't completely uncivilized. The other Vikings make fun of you for that. You have a thirst for battle, and tend to strike first and think later. You might be able to hold your own on the battlefield, but you're no "berserker". 
Wanna bet huh? huh? wanna? C'mon punk! Try me! Ffftt Ffft
A long sea voyage aboard a Viking longboat would be difficult for you, but you might be able to manage it. *I do NOT get seasick! *   :barf: 
You possess some skills which other Vikings respect, though in your case their respect is tinged with fear. Dang right... they'd better be afraid... be very afraid...da wussies!
You have a fairly pragmatic attitude towards life, and tend not to expend effort in areas where it would be wasted. Due to your gregariousness, 
*WHAT* did they just called me??   :miffer: 
you don't strike fear into the hearts of your victims. Try to be a little more surly in the future. Surly? SURLY?   They want *ME* to be surly?? alrighty bubs you're asking for it!  :mp5:

Hey I was wondering... now that I'm a viking does that mean I'm h-r-y? Geez I was that way _before_ I took the test.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 5, 2004)

Okey-dokey.  My viking name:  Groa Ironbear   My pirate name: Iron Morgan Rackham (pronounced "RACK'em).

 ARRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## Lisa (Aug 6, 2004)

Guðbjörg Steadylegs ​​

and​​

Dirty Bess Kidd​​

:lol:​


----------



## The Kai (Aug 6, 2004)

I hate to admit it but my viking name is 

Poorekr GoatCatcher (explains my love life!)

Alas my pirate name is 
Black Tom Rackham
So I want to be a pirate


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 6, 2004)

Tófa Shieldcrusher be my Viking moniker..

Bloody Prudentilla Flint  arghhh..  %-}


----------



## TheRustyOne (Aug 6, 2004)

Iðunn Shieldflattener 
(Well, actually, that wouldn't really be your name -- since you're female, your name would be something like "Iðunn Björnsdottir". But this is the twenty-first century, and you want to be known for who you are, not for who your father was, right? Right.)

Your Viking Personality: You're a fearsome Viking, but you aren't completely uncivilized. The other Vikings make fun of you for that. Unlike most Vikings, you don't have a quick temper; you tend to think about your actions before you undertake them. Sometimes you think too long. You're not a "berserker", but you're among the toughest sane Vikings around. 

A long sea voyage aboard a Viking longboat would be difficult for you, but you might be able to manage it. Other Vikings would consider you "one of the guys" if you were a guy. (But even though you're a woman, they still think you're all right.) 

People who've known you for a while don't always trust your word. Other people tend to think of you as manipulative and conniving.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 6, 2004)

Móeiðr Sheeptipper​ You're not a "berserker", but you're among the toughest _sane_ Vikings around. 

  :viking3:  Ok crazy name but I can live with it...because I like how I look in the helmet!!! :uhyeah:


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 6, 2004)

As a pirate, I'd be  
*Bloody Davy Rackham*

AAARRRGGGHHHH!


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 6, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> As a pirate, I'd be
> *Bloody Davy Rackham*
> 
> AAARRRGGGHHHH!


Do you shoot pool?:boing1:


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 6, 2004)

:rofl:  Yes, I do.  Clever, MJ.


----------



## ppko (Aug 6, 2004)

here is my name and bio
Jósurr Quickthews 
Your Viking Personality: You're a fearsome Viking, but you aren't completely uncivilized. The other Vikings make fun of you for that. You have a thirst for battle, and tend to strike first and think later. You're not a "berserker", but you're among the toughest sane Vikings around. 

You would have a very tough time making a long sea voyage in a Viking longboat. Other Vikings consider you "one of the guys". 

You consider yourself to be better than a lot of people. Although you might not know it, the people you despise laugh at you when they see you sucking up to your superiors. Due to your gregariousness, you don't strike fear into the hearts of your victims. Try to be a little more surly in the future.


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Aug 7, 2004)

*Your Viking Name is...*

Iðunn Sheeptipper​(Well, actually, that wouldn't _really_ be your name -- since you're female, your name would be something like "Iðunn Björnsdottir". But this is the twenty-first century, and you want to be known for who _you_ are, not for who your father was, right? Right.)

*Your Viking Personality: *The tougher Vikings might let you on the boat, but generally only when they need ballast. You are strong and tireless, frequently shouldering burdens that would tire lesser women. You might be able to hold your own on the battlefield, but you're no "berserker". 

You might grumble a bit at the lack of amenities on board a Viking longboat, but you can handle it. Vikings make fun of you all the time. Not always behind your back, either. 

People who've known you for a while don't always trust your word. Other Vikings would be calling you "tree-hugging hippie peacenik" if the phrase had been invented.




I love the "tree hugging hippie peacenik" thingy  - now that's funny - Hey MaryJo we seem to be of the same lineage!!!   HAHAHA!

Donna


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Aug 7, 2004)

Arrr - my pirate name is:

_Bloody Jenny Flint_

Every pirate lives for something different. For some, it's the open sea. For others (the masochists), it's the food. For you, it's definitely the _fighting_. Like the rock flint, you're hard and sharp. But, also like flint, you're easily chipped, and sparky. Arr! 


Oh MY!!!!

Kenpo Mama %-}


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Aug 7, 2004)

Jódís Goatflattener

Mad Bess Kidd

Every pirate is a little bit crazy. You, though, are more than just a little bit. Even though you're not always the traditional swaggering gallant, your steadiness and planning make you a fine, reliable pirate. Arr!


----------



## Baytor (Aug 7, 2004)

ARG!

Iron Tom Kidd

A pirate's life isn't easy; it takes a tough person. That's okay with you, though, since you are that person. Even though you're not always the traditional swaggering gallant, your steadiness and planning make you a fine, reliable pirate. Arr! 

UFF-DA!

Kaðall Ironbear 
*Your Viking Personality: *You're a fearsome Viking, but you aren't completely uncivilized. The other Vikings make fun of you for that. You have a thirst for battle, and tend to strike first and think later. You're not a "berserker", but you're among the toughest _sane_ Vikings around. 

You might grumble a bit at the lack of amenities on board a Viking longboat, but you can handle it. You possess some skills which other Vikings respect. 

You have a fairly pragmatic attitude towards life, and tend not to expend effort in areas where it would be wasted. You sometimes come off as a bit of a snob. Vikings are not snobbish people -- they either like you, or they kill you. Try to be more like a Viking.


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 8, 2004)

Iron Sam Vane

A pirate's life isn't easy; it takes a tough person. That's okay with you, though, since you are that person. You tend to blend into the background occaisionally, but that's okay, because it's much easier to sneak up on people and disembowel them that way. Arr!  Works for me!    :duel:



Möttull Bloodaxe 

Your Viking Personality: You're a doughty, stalwart Viking. You are strong and tireless, frequently shouldering burdens that would tire lesser men. As a Viking, you're one of the "berserkers", and rush into battle with no clothes on. If the sight of you naked isn't enough to disable the enemy, your sword certainly will be. 

You might grumble a bit at the lack of amenities on board a Viking longboat, but you can handle it. You possess some skills which other Vikings respect, though in your case their respect is tinged with fear. 

You have a fairly pragmatic attitude towards life, and tend not to expend effort in areas where it would be wasted. The only people who trust you completely are the ones who've never met you. I can live with that :viking1:


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 8, 2004)

I have to say, I love the family names for the Vikings.  Some of them are pretty amusing.

But then again, I'm easily amused.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 8, 2004)

Kenpo Mama said:
			
		

> I love the "tree hugging hippie peacenik" thingy - now that's funny - Hey MaryJo we seem to be of the same lineage!!! HAHAHA!


Forget the M80s in the mailboxes...sheeptipping Vikings we be! :viking3: :viking2:


----------



## Sarah (Aug 8, 2004)

My pirate name is:


Red Mary Kidd



Passion is a big part of your life, which makes sense for a pirate. Even though you're not always the traditional swaggering gallant, your steadiness and planning make you a fine, reliable pirate. Arr!


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 8, 2004)

I didn't see the pirate "thingy" so here I be mateys, Arrrr!

Captain Bess Flint

Even though there's no legal rank on a pirate ship, everyone recognizes you're the one in charge. Like the rock flint, you're hard and sharp. But, also like flint, you're easily chipped, and sparky. Arr!

I noticed a couple of me matey's are related--

Flatlander, you are Bloody Davy Rackham

Shesulsa is Iron Morgan Rackham

Hmmmm, would that be cousins....

TW


----------



## KatGurl[v2] (Aug 8, 2004)

Kaðlín Leafslayer ​(Well, actually, that wouldn't _really_ be your name -- since you're female, your name would be something like "Kaðlín Björnsdottir". But this is the twenty-first century, and you want to be known for who _you_ are, not for who your father was, right? Right.)

*Your Viking Personality: *You might have a Norse name, but you really don't have what it takes to be a true Viking. Unlike most Vikings, you don't have a quick temper; you tend to think about your actions before you undertake them. Sometimes you think _too_ long. You probably know which end of a sword to hold, but you're not a fearsome fighter by any stretch of the imagination. 

You would have a very tough time making a long sea voyage in a Viking longboat. Vikings make fun of you all the time. Not always behind your back, either. 

You have a fairly pragmatic attitude towards life, and tend not to expend effort in areas where it would be wasted. Due to your gregariousness, you don't strike fear into the hearts of your victims. Try to be a little more surly in the future.


----------



## Chronuss (Aug 8, 2004)

hrm...

Your pirate name is:

_Dread Pirate Vane..._

Like the famous Dread Pirate Roberts, you have a keen head for how to make a profit. You tend to blend into the background occaisionally, but that's okay, because it's much easier to sneak up on people and disembowel them that way.


----------



## KatGurl[v2] (Aug 8, 2004)

Red Mary Rackham​

​ 


Passion is a big part of your life, which makes sense for a pirate. You have the good fortune of having a good name, since Rackham (pronounced RACKem, not rack-ham) is one of the coolest sounding surnames for a pirate. Arr!​


----------



## kenpo tiger (Aug 9, 2004)

Öndótt Sheeptipper ​(Well, actually, that wouldn't _really_ be your name -- since you're female, your name would be something like "Öndótt Björnsdottir". But this is the twenty-first century, and you want to be known for who _you_ are, not for who your father was, right? Right.)

*Your Viking Personality: *The tougher Vikings might let you on the boat, but generally only when they need ballast. You are strong and tireless, frequently shouldering burdens that would tire lesser women. You might be able to hold your own on the battlefield, but you're no "berserker". 

You can handle long sea voyages easily, despite the lack of amenities. Vikings make fun of you all the time. Not always behind your back, either. 

People tend to treat you like a doormat, generally because they know they can get away with it. Other Vikings would be calling you "tree-hugging hippie peacenik" if the phrase had been invented. 


Oh my. I must be getting dorky in my old age. Glad to see Kenpo Mama and MJ are related to me. Who says you can't pick your family????  KT


----------



## kenpo tiger (Aug 9, 2004)

Dread Pirate Read

Like the famous Dread Pirate Roberts, you have a keen head for how to make a profit. Even through many pirates have a reputation for not being the brightest souls on earth, you defy the sterotypes. You've got taste and education. Arr! 

I guess I make a better pirate than viking.  Then again, maybe not.  KT


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Aug 9, 2004)

kenpo tiger said:
			
		

> Oh my. I must be getting dorky in my old age. Glad to see Kenpo Mama and MJ are related to me. Who says you can't pick your family???? KT


OMG  - not another sheeptipper - daddy sure gets around!!!!!! This is quite the co-inky-dink - don't ya think!!!!

Kenpo Mama:ultracool


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 9, 2004)

Kenpo Mama said:
			
		

> OMG - not another sheeptipper - daddy sure gets around!!!!!! This is quite the co-inky-dink - don't ya think!!!!
> 
> Kenpo Mama:ultracool


OK that makes three of us :viking3:   :viking1: :viking2:now, but I must tell you Seig has already warned me against the dangers of tipping cows...


----------



## Aikikitty (Aug 9, 2004)

Pirate name--Mad Mary Rackham    %-} 
Every pirate is a little bit crazy. You, though, are more than just a little bit. You have the good fortune of having a good name, since Rackham (pronounced RACKem, not rack-ham) is one of the coolest sounding surnames for a pirate. Arr

Viking name--Raförta Dogchaser  :viking2:  :viking1: 
(Well, actually, that wouldn't really be your name -- since you're female, your name would be something like "Raförta Björnsdottir". But this is the twenty-first century, and you want to be known for who you are, not for who your father was, right? Right.)

Your Viking Personality: The tougher Vikings might let you on the boat, but generally only when they need ballast. You have a thirst for battle -- unfortunately, you're not terribly good at it. You probably know which end of a sword to hold, but you're not a fearsome fighter by any stretch of the imagination. 

A long sea voyage aboard a Viking longboat would be difficult for you, but you might be able to manage it. Vikings make fun of you all the time. Not always behind your back, either. 

People tend to treat you like a doormat, generally because they know they can get away with it. Due to your gregariousness, you don't strike fear into the hearts of your victims. Try to be a little more surly in the future. 


Robyn  :ultracool


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 9, 2004)

The Opal Dragon said:
			
		

> Pirate name--Mad Mary Rackham    %-}
> Every pirate is a little bit crazy. You, though, are more than just a little bit. You have the good fortune of having a good name, since Rackham (pronounced RACKem, not rack-ham) is one of the coolest sounding surnames for a pirate. Arr
> 
> Robyn  :ultracool



Rackem is also the of the Grad school at U of Michigan


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Aug 9, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> OK that makes three of us :viking3: :viking1: :viking2:now, but I must tell you Seig has already warned me against the dangers of tipping cows...


I guess we are fortunate then that we are just *Sheeptippers* ...  :uhyeah: 


Kenpo Mama


----------



## sifu nick (Sep 9, 2004)

Nikulás Bearcrusher​*Your Viking Personality: *You're a doughty, stalwart Viking. You have a thirst for battle, and tend to strike first and think later. You're not a "berserker", but you're among the toughest _sane_ Vikings around. 

You can handle long sea voyages easily, despite the lack of amenities. Other Vikings consider you "one of the guys". 

You don't have a lot of tact, so it's lucky Vikings never cared much for diplomacy. Other people tend to think of you as manipulative and conniving. 

​


----------

